# Temporary Work permit with LMO



## riraw (Dec 14, 2011)

Dear All,
I have received my LMO. I live in Ireland and need to apply through the UK branch of Canadian High Commission. 
does anyone know if I need to send police certificate with the application and if you can please tell me your experience in this regard.
I am a permanent resident of both UK and Ireland and have my job offer and LMO all sorted just need to apply now and it is very un clear on the website weather I need to send the Police cert or not? any help is much appreciated.
Thanks
Alex


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm under the impression for most TWPs you do need to provide a police certificate, however, depending on your job, you do not need to send off to the high comission to get your TWP, you can apply directly at the port of entry with all the paperwork in order (LMO, letter of employment, police certificate, etc...).


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

I didn't get a police certificate done. I think when you apply for the TWP, the Canadian government basically does that check themselves. at least I am assuming they do. Might still be handy to have one though just in case you need it for rentals or other things.


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

jacq1101 said:


> I didn't get a police certificate done. I think when you apply for the TWP, the Canadian government basically does that check themselves. at least I am assuming they do. Might still be handy to have one though just in case you need it for rentals or other things.


no they dont do the check. you have to send a police check with your application.


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

I too have just recieved my LMO, but i am of the opinion that i arrive in Canada with my LMO, Job Contract signed, proof that the company that is employing me will cover me with medical insurance for a period of time, My academic certs etc and i apply for my work permit at the airport ...


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds like its different for different situations.....
I had to apply for the TWP before I entered Canada but probably because I am working in a health related field and needed a medical as part of my application.
Anyway, I think I would have been too stressed out to apply at the airport so am glad I had to apply beforehand.....


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

jacq1101 said:


> Sounds like its different for different situations.....
> I had to apply for the TWP before I entered Canada but probably because I am working in a health related field and needed a medical as part of my application.
> Anyway, I think I would have been too stressed out to apply at the airport so am glad I had to apply beforehand.....


yes if you require a medical then you cant apply at airport.


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

what is the critera for needing or not needing a medical????. I will be employed as Consulting Engineer so i dont think that i will need the medical?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking around, it seems asking for police clearance certificate for a TWP at the POE is at the discretion of the IO. Take a police clearance certificate with you, you may be asked for it, but there's no need to present it unless requested. Reading this and other expat forums, different people have different experiences. The majority, in recent years, seem NOT to be asked at POE, that said if you intend to apply for PR you will be required to supply a police clearance certificate without doubt.


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

I doubt you will need a medical for that but check the cic website as they list there who needs a medical.
Also wanted to say that you will complete immigration at one of the points of entry (vancouver, toronto?) Then you will fly onto saskatoon. Immigration for those coming into the country to stay for a while like work or study takes a very long time .... If you are flying on to saskatoon that same day make sure you have a long transit time... At least 4 hours. The poor girls behind us in the line when we were waiting at immigration in vancouver missed their connecting flight.


----------

